# Urgent info required for VST deal



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you have received the 18 gram basket I need you to resend your address to me via PM thanks ....


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Quite frankly, I don't give a damn that mine is marked 17g rather than 18g. It works! - and that's enough for me, so no need to get a replacement for me, thanks.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I only got a 15, but I appreciate Coffee chaps willingness to add more work to the already lengthy process of sorting these orders, just so that everything is perfect.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you haven't arranged anything already don't worry about the swap over of the basket. Especially if you're going to have to do the leg work for it.

If you can find the name of the technician who did the misprint I'll name the basket after him.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

vintagecigarman said:


> Quite frankly, I don't give a damn that mine is marked 17g rather than 18g. It works! - and that's enough for me, so no need to get a replacement for me, thanks.


Same for me if this is the case.


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

I am very happy to keep mine too, unless the manufacturer / suppler is adamant they want them back.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just so everyone knows there will be no leg work for me in this and as far as I am aware VST want them back!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

That answers my question about any spares from the other thread then


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I have not received any so far...


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I am also happy to keep mine! I can hardly see the printing anyway! haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> I have not received any so far...


That's because yours were part of the second batch


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Dave,

Haven't received my baskets yet, is there a problem?


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope you don't me sticking my nose in here, but what's the issue? Someone mentioned 17g... I bought mine from Hasbean a couple of weeks back and mine also said 17g when I ordered 18g.

Or should I start another thread?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There was basically a small number of baskets that were perfectly fine but were printed with the wrong weight . See Dales from has beans reply on the thread. If your looking to swop it I'd contact where you bought it from and they should do it. I kept mine

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11576-VST-baskets-have-arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

autopilot said:


> Hope you don't me sticking my nose in here, but what's the issue? Someone mentioned 17g... I bought mine from Hasbean a couple of weeks back and mine also said 17g when I ordered 18g.
> 
> Or should I start another thread?


The issue is for a company like VST they strive for precision - hence photographing every basket and selling perfectly matched pairs of baskets for shops ensuring consistency.

Yes they offer cheaper less quality controlled baskets like the LM standard ones but you could bet your bottom dollar they won't meet the standard of the top ones but if you can sell your 'waste' who wouldn't - it's not like its a hip replacement.

The typo is therefore very meaningful to VST and hence is the reason they wouldn't want them selling - but to save cost they would probably not ask to send them back, but as many members have pointed out most distributors have ignored this request and potentially double sold the baskets.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

So the "17g" on mine is a typo? It's actually an 18g one?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

autopilot said:


> So the "17g" on mine is a typo? It's actually an 18g one?


Yes it is an 18g one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*coffeechap* has advised that baskets should be with those who are still yet to receive them on Friday, Saturday or Monday.

if you have not received the baskets by Tuesday please contact coffeechap by PM


----------

